# Multi vitamin infusion (banana bag)



## TIFFANYC (Jun 23, 2011)

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF YOU CAN BILL OUT FOR A MULTI VITAMIN BAG (BANANA BAG).
IF SO WHAT IS THE CPT CODE FOR THAT?

PLEASE SEND YOUR RESPONSE TO tiffany@idahocommunitycare.com

I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE ANY HELP I CAN GET.


----------

